# Check my calculations for creating KNO3 solution



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

My tank is 29 gallon, and I have seen it said that on average a tank's actual water volume is about 85% of that, so I am working with about 25 gallons.

The fertilator says that to acheive 10 ppm NO3 in 25 gallons I need 1.5431 grams of KNO3.

I want to create a solution that raises the NO3 level in my 25 gallons by 1 ppm for every mL dosed.

So I say 10 ml = 1.5431.

I want to make a solution of 250 ml, so I say that 25*10 ml = 1.5431 * 25.

I know that according to the fertilator 1 tablespoon of KNO3 weighs 15.6 grams, so that tells me that I need ((1.5431 * 25) / 15.6 ) = 2.5 tablespoons mixed with 250 mL of water to make a solution that will raise my tank's NO3 level by about 1 ppm for each ml dosed.

Does this all sound right?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's another calculator that may be helpful. http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah, I find Chuck Gadd's calculator a lot easier to use for making solutions. 

In your case you'd mix ~39g (~7 tsp) of KNO3 into 250ml of water to create a dosing solution where 1ml raises 25g of water 1ppm.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

mix 2.5 tablespoons in 250 ml and each ml will give u 1.08 ppm mixing by grams is better but i dont have a scale


----------

